# Opinion: What is a Rumors Site?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2017)

```
I started this site 9 years ago, more as a joke than anything. I stole the idea from the likes of <a href="http://macrumors.com">macrumors.com</a> and <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/rumours.html">northlight-images</a>. It was never meant to be more than a fun place for me to write about current and coming camera gear, I never imagined it would explode to the level of popularity that it has.</p>
<p>However, it seems every year or two I have to remind a small (but loud) percentage of folks about what a “rumor” is.</p>
<blockquote>
<h3>ru·mor

ˈro͞omər/</h3>
<h3>noun

1. a story or statement in general circulation without confirmation or certainty as to facts:</h3>
</blockquote>
<p>With success comes responsibility, even if you haven’t asked for it.</p>
<p>We try to be correct with information 100% of the time, this is a lofty and completely unattainable goal. We are not CanonFacts.com or the New York Times or the BBC, we are Canon <em><strong>Rumors</strong></em>. No one is going to be correct 100% of the time, and you cannot treat anything you read as 100% correct, whether the writer had that intention or not.</p>
<p>We hear the latest in cliche words, “clickbait”, “fake news” & “altfacts” all come to mind. There is nothing at Canon Rumors that is intentionally any of those 3 things.</p>
<p>We are fine with criticism, and actually welcome it. However, if you’re going to be critical, please do so based on what we have written and not what others have written.</p>
<p><strong>What we do not control:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Things people send us. 95% of the stuff that appears in my inbox never appears on the site because I can generally confirm the information internally.</li>
<li>What others sites decide to publish. If another site wants to link one of our stories, that’s great but we do not seek it. They are running the risk of the rumor being untrue or partially untrue.</li>
<li>I have no control on how people read between the lines and then hit forums or social media and spread these things as “fact”. Things I never wrote appear places and then are taken as fact and then people are mad at us if it turns out to not be true.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>What we do control:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Every post on the site is my responsibility and when it’s wrong, I’m wrong, and that bugs me.</li>
<li>The ratings we put on posts. This <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/crop-factor-change-for-4k-canon-eos-5d-mark-iv-included-in-coming-update-more/">latest firmware update post</a> we didn’t put [CR1] on it, as we should have. The post says “new source”, but it was our oversight that we didn’t rate it for whatever reason.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>How to make it better going forward?</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Making sure we rate every post and we’ve put the rating system in the side bar of the site. I don’t like posting [CR1] stuff, but sometimes they can turn out to be true. I will make sure to better articulate that a rumor is unconfirmed and to take it for what it is.</li>
<li>All video related rumors are going to be vetted differently. I have lots of photography knowledge, but my videography knowledge is lacking. This latest firmware rumor would have probably ended up in the trashcan if I had passed it onto a couple of people prior to posting for evaluation.</li>
</ul>
<p>Thanks for reading my rant and visiting Canon Rumors. In the end we do this for fun and we hope you read it for fun.</p>
<p> </p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you for your great work. I love Canon Rumors.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 20, 2017)

I heard that *neuroanatomist* doesn't like the site and doesn't post here often. But that's just a rumor.

Keep up the good work, Craig! ;D


----------



## meywd (Apr 20, 2017)

Yup keep up the good work, love the site, lots of info and a great source for worsening my GAS condition.

I guess the problem is that people don't want to use the black box above their shoulder, my motto always is "Believe none of what you hear, and only half of what you see" and what you read must be treated the same as what you hear.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Craig. 
If you can please all of the people half of the time and half of the people all of the time you are winning. 
I think you are achieving this and therefore winning. 
Keep up the good work, and thank you for the time and effort you invest here. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Dekaner (Apr 20, 2017)

Love the site - keep up the good work!! Rumors are just that and no hard feelings when they don't pan out!


----------



## SkynetTX (Apr 20, 2017)

In my opinion this site could be CanonFacts.com as many of the rumors become a fact sooner or later.


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 20, 2017)

Well said - having had a 'rumours page' or pages on the Northlight site since 2003 I long gave up on trying to explain that rumours were rumours to some people... 

I re-wrote the Northlight Images site from scratch last year and seriously did consider whether I could be bothered to keep those pages going. I asked around and enough people responded asking me to include them in the new site, so they are there - I probably publish less than 10% of what I get sent, most is so patently absurd that it goes right in the bin.

It's easy to get caught out - someone on a trade stand at the recent Photo Show in the UK recently led me astray with some 6D mk2 comments ;-)

However, I've always regarded my articles and reviews as the real complement to my photography and print making and the rumours just a side entertainment. Fortunately, an attitude shared by the many lens, camera and printer manufacturers I do product testing with ;-)

Craig - keep up the good work, and continue to treat the haters (and loons) with the disdain they deserve ;-)


----------



## amorse (Apr 20, 2017)

It's disappointing that this conversation is even necessary. If other websites/readers choose to take the content of a rumour site and then re-publish that as fact, that's obviously on them. They should look stupid for taking freely available content presented as a rumour and then re-purposing it as fact - that's a stupid thing to do!

I think CR has done a great job for as long as I've been reading (and lurking). I would be really disappointed if the loud minority of users were to dissuade release of rumours for fear of backlash. 

Don't change a thing! The fact that people are taking posts here as fact is a testament to the accuracy of the site.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 20, 2017)

It's unfortunate how many people don't really have the tools to reason about potentially unreliable information at all. Even if one only published things they were 95% confident of being true, and was perfectly calibrated, one would still publish untrue information 1/20 of the time by definition.

In my experience CR has been consistently well-informed and well-calibrated. Thank you for doing this and keep up the good work.


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2017)

It's become part of many peoples lives. That's saying something! Good job CRaig and here's to many more years.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 20, 2017)

keithcooper said:


> Well said - having had a 'rumours page' or pages on the Northlight site since 2003 I long gave up on trying to explain that rumours were rumours to some people...
> 
> I re-wrote the Northlight Images site from scratch last year and seriously did consider whether I could be bothered to keep those pages going. I asked around and enough people responded asking me to include them in the new site, so they are there - I probably publish less than 10% of what I get sent, most is so patently absurd that it goes right in the bin.
> 
> ...



I prefer rumours to rumors as well. But, I do like Canadian loons.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 20, 2017)

You are doing a superb job. I have been on sites that are heavily moderated and become sterile, and been on very loosely moderated sites that turn into bear pits and some of the boards are only for the strong-willed. I think this site balances it very well.


----------



## NorbR (Apr 20, 2017)

Yours is one of the rare rumor sites that actually provides some real added value and genuine information about things to come. It may not always be 100% right, but it's reliable, we know it's been vetted by you and that actually means something. 

This is in contrast to many other rumor sites that just pass along any bit of info they receive, and then throw fireworks when, inevitably, one of their 100 rumors that month turns out to be proven true. That, to me, is completely useless.

So thanks Craig, and keep up the good work !

(But seriously, come on, spill the beans about that 85mm lens already  ;D )


----------



## Brymills (Apr 20, 2017)

The only thing I'm offended by is the spelling of "rumour"...

That, and the lack of a 14-300 f/2.8 IS lens retailing at less than £1000.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 21, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I prefer rumours to rumors as well. But, I do like Canadian loons.



I prefer facts to rumors, and I prefer rumors to rumours. I also like Canada geese, although they're eponymously and not geographically named.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Neuro. 
I guess you prefer simplified English over the traditional form!  ;D 
Two countries divided by a common language. 
You might have seen this, it is quite old, if not you may find it a tad funny. 
http://www.davidpbrown.co.uk/jokes/european-commission.html

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer rumours to rumors as well. But, I do like Canadian loons.
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 21, 2017)

I hadn't seen that, Graham – it vas kut.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 21, 2017)

The rumours and discussion over them is interesting and informative, but there are some fantastic examples of photography in the images pages, and the amount of advice on technique and gear is phenomenal! The site and particularly it's members have become a valuable resource to Canon shooters everywhere.....

It is also one of the very few sites on the internet where squirrel pictures outnumber cat pictures.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 21, 2017)

I remember the takedown notice from Canon many moons ago and how they finally changed their mind. Many of us wrote to Canon telling them that they were hurting themselves and losing good will.


----------



## greger (Apr 21, 2017)

You have done a really good job creating and running canonrumors.com. I joined after reading many posts in the forum. I was reading a post where I thought I had some insight to the posters delema. I have been the last response in a few posted subjects, it has been mentioned that my comments were troll like. Most of my opinions have been proven to be correct. I have been off track a few times. Oops! Being a good photographer is being willing to teach and learn from others. I come here first thing when I get up and just before I go to bed. If Canon releases something new it will be posted here in short order. I will keep coming here until Canon Freezes Over! ;D


----------



## mclaren777 (Apr 21, 2017)

You run the best rumor site on the internet.

Thanks for all of your hard work.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello Craig!

Short reply:
You and your admins do a great job here, so please just keep going on.

Long reply:



Canon Rumors said:


> I started this site 9 years ago... It was never meant to be more than a fun place for me to write about current and coming camera gear, I never imagined it would explode to the level of popularity that it has.


This is a great site, a fun place to go and I come here at least twice a week. 
It is also a really, really great forum and group of participants to gather an share knowledge and I've learned really a lot from all of you.



> ... What we do control:
> Every post on the site is my responsibility and when it’s wrong, I’m wrong, and that bugs me.
> ...
> This latest firmware update post we didn’t put [CR1] on it, as we should have. The post says “new source”, but it was our oversight that we didn’t rate it for whatever reason.


Everybody makes mistakes and I wouldn't call this a mistake but a slight neglect.
I am not into video but I also read this post and to me it was clear that this should have a rating of [CR1]. 
Everybody else claiming something else or accusing you for telling lies should be more self-critical and thinking about where and when he/she lives: 
In a time where EVERY information - esp. from the internet - should or must be taken with a really big grain of salt.



> ...
> Thanks for reading my rant and visiting Canon Rumors. In the end we do this for fun and we hope you read it for fun.


This is no rant but you're making your position clear and the place where you see this page and forum:
A place for fun and for the (positive) passion for photography and videography.

So please keep going on.


----------



## Zv (Apr 21, 2017)

Nothing wrong with posting CR1 stuff, it sets the expectations and it's just a bit of fun. Anyone who's been on this site would have taken that firmware rumor with a pinch of salt so don't worry about it. So what? We had some high hopes, we're Canon fans we're used to our hopes being dashed 

But seriously I love CR site, the discussions on the forum are really helpful and for the most part very civilized. You've done us Canon fans a great service by bringing us all together here to talk about our hobbies and obsessions! 

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 21, 2017)

I've really enjoyed the site over the last number of years. I've had some great answers to questions and enjoyed the anticipation of technological improvements to come. My only wish is that some of the more high volume posters were a little kinder to each other when opinions differ. All of them offer good insights and are helpful to people but can be quite scathing to each other. I know it's part of the entertainment value at times but sometimes it steps over the line and gets a little personal. No one is always right and opinions on rumours can differ.


----------



## rjbray01 (Apr 21, 2017)

I love your site. Really love it. I can honestly say I visit it several times a day and the only other sites I visit regularly are redmondmag and BBC news. 

I never cease to be amazed at how technical some of the contributions to the forum debates about - and most of these forum discussions are generally precipitated by your latest items.

I have learned a huge amount amount camera hardware and lenses through your site.

Please don't feel too bad about the odd piece of incorrect speculation ... on the whole your site gives a great picture of both what's going on in the Canon world and also how that relates to the other big players in the market.

I've invested heavily in Canon equipment over the last 12 months, all based on your site and Tony Nothrup's videos. 

For what its worth, the view I have come to is that whilst Canon are clearly facing huge competition right now I really believe its only a matter of time until we all get blazing 4k video to match their awesome stills capabilities.


----------



## infared (Apr 21, 2017)

Those who mistake clearly stated rumors as fact, (and then try to lay blame) are the same individuals who mistake editorials as news. They run through the world looking for a fight.
Just keep doing what you are doing...you are not responsible for a lot of the outcome. It just "what happens". Oh well.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 21, 2017)

Running a site like this is a thankless job. For doing so, I thank you.


----------



## rfdesigner (Apr 21, 2017)

To me CR is two things:

A bit of fun &
A resource, where a lot of knowledgable people congregate and I keep learning things.

So CR occasionally miss the target.. so what?.. I'm amazed at how often the target is hit.

thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Apr 21, 2017)

dear Canon Rumors (yes, really 'dear').

To me this site is the preferred source of information on all things Canon- and Camera-related. 
What I have learned from following the site through several years I really appreciate.

Even the well-informed discussions about whether or not to trust certain rumors contain a lot of good insight to learn from. For example we often hear reasoning along the lines of: '.... this rumor is not realistic because of this or that physical, technical, business-related good reasons'. Very skilled, very well-articulated and very good to learn from. 

In addition the discussions are often entertaining. 
Also I like to follow the many examples of superb photography output and the following comments. 

I am fully aware that being appropriately sceptical towards any web-information including rumors is solely my own responsibility.

Keep it coming - I look forward to solid guidance from Canon Rumors on good Canon-/Photography-tools to come.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 21, 2017)

I would echo others. This is the only site I regularly visit and participate in the forums. 

There will always be a certain percentage of people who don't understand the meaning of rumors. In fact, it's rather entertaining to read comments from people who actually get angry because they have read a rumor as fact and when it doesn't materialize they feel they been denied something they never had in the first place.

All that said though, I wonder where Canon Rumors can go from here. 

I think there is a genuine need for real reporting on the camera industry and I'd like to see the next step to be hiring some reporters to do actual stories with interviews, data research, etc. In other words to start adding "Canon News/Facts" to the mix. In recent years, you've added a few reviewers, but frankly, there are plenty of review sites. No one seems to be covering the industry in a serious way (and I don't mean softball interviews with company executives, where the interviewers fawn over their subjects and never ask any difficult questions -- there are plenty of those).

Assuming Canon Rumors wants to grow, that seems to me to be a logical and much-needed direction to take.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi unfocused. 
Much as I support your call for serious coverage of the industry, I think (though I am not 'in the know') you will find that much as the 'softball' interviewers would like to ask some tougher questions they often (always?) cannot due to their interview questions being screened for compatibility with a company's strategy, stray off the fanboy course too far and there is no coming back! 

Cheers, Graham. 



unfocused said:


> No one seems to be covering the industry in a serious way (and I don't mean softball interviews with company executives, where the interviewers fawn over their subjects and never ask any difficult questions -- there are plenty of those).
> 
> Assuming Canon Rumors wants to grow, that seems to me to be a logical and much-needed direction to take.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 21, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi unfocused.
> Much as I support your call for serious coverage of the industry, I think (though I am not 'in the know') you will find that much as the 'softball' interviewers would like to ask some tougher questions they often (always?) cannot due to their interview questions being screened for compatibility with a company's strategy, stray off the fanboy course too far and there is no coming back!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Yes. If a company thinks they can dictate the terms of the coverage they will. But, journalists only have themselves to blame if they accept those terms. In the case of what often passes for business journalism, far too many accept the conditions and are content to serve as unpaid publicists. That doesn't mean ethical journalists should stop trying.


----------

